# career?



## samir (Apr 21, 2007)

after watching all of the celebrity chefs on tv , i am want to be a chef
unfortunately, i have not experience and i want to get a job at a restaurant and work my way up to a cook 
currently, i go to a junior college since i do not have any experience but i am pretty certain i want to be a chef
am i just wasting my time in college since i want to be a chef but have no experience


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

if you want to really do this. first no that a working kitchen is no where near as glamarus as Food network. a kitchen is full of stress. get a job in a kitchen to see if you really like it, do that for at least a year and then look into culanary school. 

if you are going to Jr. college look and see if they have a culanary program there

also know that you dont start working as a chef after you get out of school. it all takes time


----------



## samir (Apr 21, 2007)

what do you mean it takes time to be a chef 
im planning on hopefully getting a job in the fall for restaurant and working for about seven months


----------



## chefpascual (May 18, 2007)

+1! Even if you graduate from a culinary school,it doesnt mean you'll get to be a "Chef" when you apply for a job.Most employers look for years of experience.


----------

